# gamma or gamo pellet rifles



## robbie the deer hunter (May 25, 2009)

has anyone ever owned one or shot one of these?? i here they are awesome.


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 25, 2009)

I have a gamo shadow 1000 very nice taken lots of small game with it.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (May 25, 2009)

i am considering buying one. what do you suggest??


----------



## Ga Sportsman (May 30, 2009)

Go to Bass Pro and look at all they have.....They have a good little pellet rifle section.  You can invest up to about $400 into one of them jokers if you wanna.  I had the Hunter series in camo w/ a scope on it.  Pretty darn accurate out to about 35 yards or so.  My son outgrew it, so I traded it for a .22 for him.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 13, 2009)

Air Ranger .25 cal @ 40 yards thru about half in slate. It was being used as a back stop, not a very good one tho


----------



## EON (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't have one yet but been checking them out.  A frind has a very nice one he paid $400 +/- and swears by it.  I've got enough squirls and chip monks I could put one to good use.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have the Gamo Hunter Sport, and it is just awsome!!  with the right pellets and if you can shoot, you can amaze people shooting out to 100 yards!!!


----------



## mdhall (Jun 18, 2009)

get some CB ammo for your .22, it's more quiet than a pellet gun in most cases and you won't have to buy a new gun


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 18, 2009)

mdhall said:


> get some CB ammo for your .22, it's more quiet than a pellet gun in most cases and you won't have to buy a new gun



What about the new Gamo "Whisper"?


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 18, 2009)

You can put a silencer on any airgun, they work really well. I havent shot the Gamo whisper, but Ive heard good things about them.


----------



## cookmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

I have recently bought a gamo whisper and my barn swallow problems are over.This is a great gun and no complaints from the neighbors.The gun is quiet.I did change the trigger to a grt111 can get it at www.charliedatuna. He also can tune an air rifle.Trigger was 32.00 worth every penny easy to change.The trigger pull was 4 1/2 pds. now just over 1 pound.Gun is much more accurate.Most varmits taken at 30 yards or less. Groups the size of a quarter from there.Air gun depot has the best price on sale now.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't know anything about the rifles, but I have a Gamo pellet pistol (PT90) that is junk.


----------



## KWheels (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive got a close freind with one..not sure of model, but its basically the whisper with out the suppressor...the men of his family have killed probably 30 squirrels in their back yards with it. Most out of the tops of trees, and they almost always just fall instantly. This is in a neighborhood, and there have been no neighbor complaints that i know of. great gun, accurate for the money


----------

